# Sheds/barns/etc



## spiderbakesale (Jul 20, 2017)

Would a metal shed be okay for goats or does it get too hot/not enough air flow?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They will beat up a metal shed. Wood is better.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Yes, my buck is slowly demolishing the metal shed & I keep having to check for sharp pieces of metal. You can have a metal roof though.


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

Yikes! You guys must have Rambo goats! I like catharina suggestion about using wood for the walls and metal for the roof. Unless metal is all you have on hand. If you do build a shed using metal, make sure is tall and ventilated well. Remember heat rises, so leaving a gap between the roof and wall would allow the heat to escape. Living in Florida near the coast, we get good sea breezes, so all my stall/sheds/pens have their openings towards the east and west to maximize ventilation and temperature.
Also build in a shady area, if you don't have shade, plant your own around the shed. Make sure it's fast growing and safe first. Protect it from the goats or they will strip the trunk and it will die. Ask me how I know that....  

Again catharina made a great point, if you use any metal always check for sharp edges or loose pieces. Especially at goat level. 

Good Luck to you


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You could still use metal building, just put up wood on the area's that a goat would rub on to protect it. Almost like building a wooden fence around area's where it would or could be rubbed on.


----------

